

Mailinator Launches Private Domains - zinxq
http://mailinator.blogspot.com/2014/10/mailinator-launches-private-domains_25.html

======
spindritf
Essentially, a free catch-all for any domain with forwarding to your Gmail
(Gmail only for now) inbox. Not quite Google Apps but covers a decent chunk of
what I used free Google Apps for.

Speaking of which, maybe someone here will know if/how you can set up catch-
all with Yandex Mail for domains[1]? The only thing I couldn't figure out.

[1] [https://pdd.yandex.ru/domains_add/](https://pdd.yandex.ru/domains_add/)

~~~
spython
Regarding catch-all for Yandex Mail: you can enable it. I guess you have
already registered for yandex mail and added your domain. Not sure if the
configuration page is available in english (couldn't find it), but on the
russian page click on the second of the three top links (Мои домены) to go to
your domain list. Then click on the second item of the secondary menu -
(Настроить домен - configure domain). The first entry in the drop-down menu is
the default address - the catch all address. Select an e-mail address to use
for it and save using the button next to it. Should work now.

~~~
spython
Interestingly, while yandex webmail has an English interface available, the
page to change your password presents you with a cyrillic captcha. I run into
this issue when setting up webmail for a Kenyan NGO team - since google
wouldn't approve Google Apps for Education without some serious bureaucracy,
Yandex Mail was used quite successfully, well, except for the password change
issue.

